# chicks with weak legs



## michelle621

Last week I went out to feed and water chicks one last time before bed and some of there toes were starting to curl. This seemed like classic calcium deficiency so I quickly baked some egg shells and gave that to them. This seemed to help, but over the next several days quite a few of them started to show weakness in their legs. They don't stand for long and stand very tall when they are walking. I have never had this happen before. I have read some things that suggest a vitamin E or D deficiency but am not sure. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## 5chicksowner

My grandpa's friend told me to try giving them orange peels for vitamin C but you should look it up and make sure it won't hurt your chickens just in case it's false info!


----------



## Apyl

What kind of feed are they on? Do you give them anything else ? Can you take a pic?


----------



## Cluckspert

Can you take a picture of your chickens standing/ walking and of their legs? It sounds to me like they have a vitamin D deficiency. This will cause soft egg shells and weak legs.


----------

